# Should I switch to AT&T for the unlocked boot loader?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I am trying to make a decision...I am a Verizon customer and I want the sg3 but I DONT want a locked boot loader. My question is...when the boot loader is unlocked what makes it better. I know flashing roms and kernels. But does everything work right away on custom roms when unlocked vs. Bits and pieces that work and over time as things get fixed...like the droid x? I don't want to have to deal with a camera not working here...MMS not working there etc.(unless its a universal problem) Will it be the same across the board locked and unlocked with getting all the features to work on custom roms? Or is the reason some features don't work because of the locked status and the workarounds to make everything work? Like droid x

I hope I am making sense. I was just looking at Att thread and it looks like there are custom roms but some features are not working yet or stable yet...and I thought that WOULDN'T be a problem with unlocked. Sorry all I know is the DX way..trying to learn. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Unlocked bootloader just makes it easier to root and put custom recovery on the device. Then you can flash custom ROMs, kernels, radio updates. Locked bootloader makes doing all those updates impossible or harder to do without workarounds. Some of those are already being or have been created for the VZW version of the SG3. I have VZW too and am personally waiting to see what happens when the Dev phone comes out.

I can say that going to AT&T will give you the unlocked bootloader, but for your questions related to custom ROMs and problems. That is entirely related to the devs of the custom ROM. Good devs either don't release to most or all of it is working or they tell you upfront the bugs they are still working on. So your decision to leave VZW and go to AT&T because it has an unlocked bootloader and perfect custom ROMs is a bad decision process.

You need to decide to stay with VZW and deal with what might be hard or easy (still unknown) rooting/flashing processes or go to AT&T for (at the moment) easier rooting process. Custom ROMs and how they work should be independent of your decision.

I guess you could decide to go to AT&T based on current ROMs and devs on that carrier. However, the phone hasn't been out long so that could result in more devs ROMs on AT&T in the future...or maybe not?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> I am trying to make a decision...I am a Verizon customer and I want the sg3 but I DONT want a locked boot loader. My question is...when the boot loader is unlocked what makes it better. I know flashing roms and kernels. But does everything work right away on custom roms when unlocked vs. Bits and pieces that work and over time as things get fixed...like the droid x? I don't want to have to deal with a camera not working here...MMS not working there etc.(unless its a universal problem) Will it be the same across the board locked and unlocked with getting all the features to work on custom roms? Or is the reason some features don't work because of the locked status and the workarounds to make everything work? Like droid x
> 
> I hope I am making sense. I was just looking at Att thread and it looks like there are custom roms but some features are not working yet or stable yet...and I thought that WOULDN'T be a problem with unlocked. Sorry all I know is the DX way..trying to learn. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


If you looking for an unlocked bootloader for Verizon get the Developer Editions. Custom roms are always going to have weird quirks here and there. I think an unlocked bootloader allows the rom dev to include an optimised kernel for the rom, but I am not sure.

FWIW, I have the SGS3 for VZW and I don't think the locked bootloader is really holding me back from anything. I can still run custom roms, kernels, and etc. I guess the choice is up to you and only you!!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I just don't want another DX..if I am going to sign for another 2 yrs.. I don't want to be behind everyone else like I watched with the DX. I wasn't sure about the roms features working question..thank you!

I know its still new and I just have to wait and see but I want it now.. lol...I just don't want to get the wrong one per say..haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the locked Verizon version is going to get more attention, IMO. CyanogenMod posted on Google+ the other day they are close to loading CM9 and a custom kernel that will boot up without user intervention.

You should just get the Developer Edition, you can stick with VZW and you will have an unlocked bootloader!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

*thetaman* hit the nail on the head. Ultimately, nobody really knows right now.

What we all suspect is that *most* things that you can do with unlocked bootloader GS3s will also be able to be done on the VZW GS3 as well. However, there may very possibly be a few things here and there that just cannot be done. As of right now, rooting without triggering the Flash Counter is one such thing. Will we figure out a way to bypass that in the future and/or reset it? Maybe. Currently on the Int'l model it can be reset and on most other US models, it can be avoided to begin with but not reset. But nobody knows right now.

For kernels, it sounds like the CM team has had good look with kexec to flash custom kernels. However, I suspect it's not yet been 100% tested so there may be some permanent issues with it. Again, nobody knows right now.

Could be that it'll take 2-6 months to discover and find fixes for all of the limitations and from that point on, there are no limitations to you as the non-dev modder. Again, nobody knows.

What we do know is that *most* things that can be done on the other models can be done on the VZW model as well, it just might take some extra work to accomplish it (sometimes on your end, and almost always on the devs' end).


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for your help!

If you had the choice....Which would you get... Locked with Verizon or unlocked ATT? I am asking for an honest answer..lol...I know eventually most will be figured out..but with a lot of work and time...so that's where my question came from..

Ps...I don't have $600 for the dev model ..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hobart said:


> If you had the choice....Which would you get... Locked with Verizon or unlocked ATT? I am asking for an honest answer.


Personally, I just ditched VZW to go to T-Mobile. While I can't say it was specifically because of this reason, this was most certainly one of the reasons. If it were for this reason and this reason alone, I really would be on the fence. I'd say you have to look at other reasons (cost, customer service, etc.) and if they're important to you. For me, there were 2 other MAJOR reasons that caused me to leave Verizon when the S3 came out: 1) Cost (T-Mo is half the price but equally good service for me) and 2) VZW support has been absolutely terrible (and has included lying to me repeatedly about the cost of adding additional lines). Those two things made it clear which way I should go, even with paying a $300 ETF (fortunately, just one).


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Personally, I just ditched VZW to go to T-Mobile. While I can't say it was specifically because of this reason, this was most certainly one of the reasons. If it were for this reason and this reason alone, I really would be on the fence. I'd say you have to look at other reasons (cost, customer service, etc.) and if they're important to you. For me, there were 2 other MAJOR reasons that caused me to leave Verizon when the S3 came out: 1) Cost (T-Mo is half the price but equally good service for me) and 2) VZW support has been absolutely terrible (and has included lying to me repeatedly about the cost of adding additional lines). Those two things made it clear which way I should go, even with paying a $300 ETF (fortunately, just one).


Att is the only other carrier in my area worth a sh$$...so that's my other choice. My fiance still has til April on her contract but she hates how Verizon thinks they are the shiznit..she doesn't even root..if I go I go alone for now...but its the locked boot loader and spite..lol 
Cost is about same

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Att is the only other carrier in my area worth a sh$$...so that's my other choice. My fiance still has til April on her contract but she hates how Verizon thinks they are the shiznit..she doesn't even root..if I go I go alone for now...but its the locked boot loader and spite..lol
> Cost is about same


Personally, I wouldn't lock into another 2 years with VZW under any circumstance, ESPECIALLY if both you and your fiance don't like them. My simple, honest opinion. But that's just me.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Att is the only other carrier in my area worth a sh$$...so that's my other choice. My fiance still has til April on her contract but she hates how Verizon thinks they are the shiznit..she doesn't even root..if I go I go alone for now...but its the locked boot loader and spite..lol
> Cost is about same
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Do you have an unlimited data plan with VZW right now? If you get the subsidized phone from VZW right now you will lose unlimited data and have to go to a Share Everything plan. Just something to think about!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Do you have an unlimited data plan with VZW right now? If you get the subsidized phone from VZW right now you will lose unlimited data and have to go to a Share Everything plan. Just something to think about!


Yes I have unlimited and I know I will lose it but I am not a data hog..lol no more than 3gb a month so that's not my worry..plus the way they are laid out..I would save $70 a month with new plan...go figure..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Yes I have unlimited and I know I will lose it but I am not a data hog..lol no more than 3gb a month so that's not my worry..plus the way they are laid out..I would save $70 a month with new plan...go figure..lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I guess I could see wanting an unlocked device if I was a developer but I have customized this phone quite a bit aleady with a locked bootloader. But it sounds like you really want an unlocked phone so AT&T would be it UNLESS you wait to see if there is any progress on unlocking the VZW SGS3 within the next few months. Just my opinion, I can't tell you what to do!!


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> I guess I could see wanting an unlocked device if I was a developer but I have customized this phone quite a bit aleady with a locked bootloader. But it sounds like you really want an unlocked phone so AT&T would be it UNLESS you wait to see if there is any progress on unlocking the VZW SGS3 within the next few months. Just my opinion, I can't tell you what to do!!


Thank you for your opinion...not sold on ATT yet...just wanted to hear from people who have both to see if the trouble is worth switching...since I have the choice..I would like to stay with vzw but I don't want to get into 2 years with a phone I can only use half of the mods like the dx...if its locked but still with getting.. I will...just wasn't sure..haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EVILFRED (Sep 30, 2011)

Honestly I would go with At&t since the phone can run 4G hspa + and lte vs Verizon is lte and CDMA 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

EVILFRED said:


> Honestly I would go with At&t since the phone can run 4G hspa + and lte vs Verizon is lte and CDMA 3g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True..both faster than vzw

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I just switched from Verizon to AT&T this morning. I spent 2 years with a locked down bootloader on my DroidX and I just couldn't do that again. I returned my VZW S3 and got rid of my unlimited data plan. I never used over 2 gigs because I was on wifi pretty much everywhere. I see CM9, AOKP and CM10 work on the ATT variant already and though verizon will most likely get it eventually, right now, the bootloader work arounds are what is begin worked around. When things change in the future, new tricks will be needed. I'm sorry, but after 2 years on the DX of that, I had to go to ATT. I don't care what service I'm on. The device is the important thing to me and I had to go to the ATT S3.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I just switched from Verizon to AT&T this morning. I spent 2 years with a locked down bootloader on my DroidX and I just couldn't do that again. I returned my VZW S3 and got rid of my unlimited data plan. I never used over 2 gigs because I was on wifi pretty much everywhere. I see CM9, AOKP and CM10 work on the ATT variant already and though verizon will most likely get it eventually, right now, the bootloader work arounds are what is begin worked around. When things change in the future, new tricks will be needed. I'm sorry, but after 2 years on the DX of that, I had to go to ATT. I don't care what service I'm on. The device is the important thing to me and I had to go to the ATT S3.


Amen brotha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Hobart said:


> Amen brotha
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Same here. Just dropped Verizon for tmobile. I'm done with the big two. Been with Verizon for 8 years and I'm sick of their over priced hard handed bs. Tmobile has been awesome so far! Super cheap, unlocked bootloader and plenty of data. Plus the battery life on hspa+ is INSANE compared to Verizon lte.. Thank god. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayalanferguson (Jun 21, 2011)

I have faith they will figure it out! I think I'll buy the 16G at store and order the 32G. Then return the 16 within the 14 day grace period. Where can I check on the developer version? It's still in the same boat being locked and all. I have to flash roms and etc. or I will die lol. How do I attain a developer edition?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Same here. Just dropped Verizon for tmobile. I'm done with the big two. Been with Verizon for 8 years and I'm sick of their over priced hard handed bs. Tmobile has been awesome so far! Super cheap, unlocked bootloader and plenty of data. Plus the battery life on hspa+ is INSANE compared to Verizon lte.. Thank god.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


More or less what I did. TONS cheaper, equally good cell service, much better customer service. Completely happy with the decision still.


----------



## EVILFRED (Sep 30, 2011)

Hobart said:


> True..both faster than vzw
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Honestly I am thinking to make the switch and I got the nexus for Verizon. I'm just tired of the lock nonsense and high price CDMA that I encounter a lot in Florida. My wife has the note and she is perfect with it. No lte no problem. HSPA+ is awsone at 6mb down. Can't beat that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm paying $70 a month for 450 minutes (i will probably maybe use 30-60 a month), no texting as I rarely do and if I do, I use google voice for free texting and 3 gigs of data.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I'm paying $70 a month for 450 minutes (i will probably maybe use 30-60 a month), no texting as I rarely do and if I do, I use google voice for free texting and 3 gigs of data.


We pay $125/month for 5 lines with 1000 minutes, unlimited texting, and 2gb per line of data (those of us who need more can upgrade to 5gb for an add'l $10-15 when it comes to that, which is really just me).


----------

